# Deister -> Donnerstag, 20.09.2001 <-



## Quen (18. September 2001)

Hi,

wer von Euch hat Lust am Donnerstag, 20.09.2001 im Deister ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen?

Treffen um 17 oder 18 Uhr am Annaturm oder Taternpfahl oder Bielstein ... je nachdem wo ihr herkommt!

Also, wer hat Lust? Und wann wollt ihr fahren? 

-> am WE habe ich leider keine Zeit - muss mich da um die neue Wohnung kümmern!


----------



## Pan (18. September 2001)

Sach mal, haste da in H ne Luxusvilla im römischen Stil mit 25 Schlafzimmern, oder warum dauert das Tapetenkleistern bei Dir schon fast nen Monat?  

Nu gib mal ein bischen Gas, damit Du am WE wieder anständig die Deister-Trails absurfen kannst...... 

Oder solln wir Dir dabei helfen? Alles ne Literfrage!!!
 

Na dann bastel mal schön weiter.....

Pan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. September 2001)

Jo, ziehe ins ehem. Römische Badehaus  

Im ernst, sind mit Streichen und Teppich verlegen und der Küche fertig. Nun müssen halt so nach und nach unsere Sachen rüber und dann fällt ja immer noch so'n Kleinkram an...

Also, wer hat Zeit am Donnerstag?


----------



## foxi (18. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian _
> *Also, wer hat Zeit am Donnerstag?*



Kann leider nicht, habe Spätschicht und mein Bike ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## Quen (19. September 2001)

Auf Grund des großen Interesses und des vorhergesagten miserablen Wetters werde ich mein Bike auch daheim lassen


----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

Klar haette ich Interesse aber da ich heute leider wieder bissel laenger worken muss faellt es flach. Naja sooo schlimm ist es auch nicht denn wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schaue dann sehe ich nur Graue dicke Regenwolken .

Es wird sich bestimmt eine Gelegenheit bieten (in naher Zukunft )

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Quen (20. September 2001)

Stimmt schon, Wetter ist echt für den A....!

Mmh, nächste Woche? Muss da auch nur bis 16 Uhr arbeiten und könnte dann um 17 Uhr spätestens am Annaturm sein... 2-3 Stunden fahren und dann isses auch schon duster 

Ich glaube ich sollte am WE mal meinen Mirage-Doppelscheinwerfen anbauen...


----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

jetzt wo du es sagst, ich meine mit "Scheinwerfern" was meinst du damit hast du dir sone "Anlage" gebaut? Wie hell is das denn dann und is das Brauchbar? Ich kenne nur einen 5W Strahler von Sigma mit akku fuern Flaschenhalter aber ob der was taugt -> ka  Weil Abends/Nachts da rumgeistern waer bestimmt ne superwitzige Sache *G*

- cHuckY


----------



## Quen (20. September 2001)

...ich wollte mir immer mal ne Lampe selber basteln, habe auch genug Stuff zu Hause, da ich ja auch bei Paulmann Licht arbeite.

Aber auf Grund der knappen Zeit habe ich mir die Sigma Mirage mit dem Akku für den Flaschenhalter geholt. Dazu habe ich den damals noch erhältlichen 20 W Zusatzstrahler besorgt!

Habe somit 5 W + 20 W und das ist verdammt hell  

Falls es Dich nicht stört, dass es schon früh dunkel ist im Deister, können wir gerne nächste Woche mal nach der Arbeit dort biken gehen!  

Mmh, solltest Du technisch einigermaßen begabt sein können wir uns gerne auch mal treffen und so ne Lampe selbst zusammenbauen... genug Anleitungen gibt es ja im Web. Und Leuchtmittel (meinetwegen auch nen 50 W ) sowie erstklassige Gehäuse kann ich ohne weiteres bieten!


----------



## chucky (20. September 2001)

Fett,

also wenn das ganze dann auch noch tauglich ist und die Birne net den Akku in paar mins leerfrist dann waer das ne Klasse idee. Ich kann mir vorstellen das es halt superfunmacht im dunkel zu fahren  Was meinst du kostet das denn sone Lampe zu basteln? (incl. Akku etc.) 

Gruß cHuckY


----------



## Quen (20. September 2001)

Das einzige was recht teuer ist dürfte der Akku sein... aber sowas gibts halt auch bei Conrad!

Und den Rest kann man dort auch günstig kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucky (21. September 2001)

und was meinst du kostet son akku? Was auch sehr wichtig sein könnte ist wie lange son Teil haellt. so 3h muessten es ja mindestens sein.


----------



## Quen (21. September 2001)

Keine Ahnung... müsste man sich mal schlau machen bei Conrad oder so.

Werde am WE mal hier im Board und im Web nach Anleitungen für selbstgebaute Lampen suchen...

Solltest Du vielleicht auch mal tun  

Und wenn wir sowas haben, könnte man ja mal drüber nachdenken sowas zu bauen... oder


----------



## Pan (21. September 2001)

Hi Jungs!

Schaut mal unter http://home.nexgo.de/Schymik/Werkst5.htm nach..... 

....das müßte ausreichen, um im Wald `ne fette Lightshow abzuziehen.... 

Gruß
Pan


----------



## chucky (21. September 2001)

Jau ich glaube sone Lampe is Pflicht . Vor allem jetzt wo der Winter kommt. Auf der Page steht das der Akku von ihm net mehr 100% in Ordnung ist und er unter Normalbetrieb mit 20W noch 4,5h brenndauer hat, na das klingt doch schonmal kewl  so dann mal bei Conrad nach Akkus schauen und die Aktion nicht aus den Augen verlieren 

cHuckY


----------



## Quen (21. September 2001)

Okay, dann mache ich mich auch mal schlau und suche noch nen paar Anleitungen... und dann können wir sowas ja echt mal als Gemeinschaftsarbeit bauen?!


----------



## raGe (21. September 2001)

Au ja, da würd ich auch gern mitmachen 

Hier gibts auch ne Anleitung:

http://www.joerky.de.vu/

Ist nur ne Frage wann und so, ich zieh nämlich auch bald weg *schnief*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (21. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von raGe _
> *Au ja, da würd ich auch gern mitmachen
> 
> Hier gibts auch ne Anleitung:
> ...


Hey, 

wo ziehst DU denn hin?


----------



## chucky (21. September 2001)

Auf der Page von rage steht: 

"Bei 20 Watt ergibt sich eine Betriebszeit von 2 Stunden, bei 35 Watt immerhin noch 1:10 Stunden"

Mhh das klingt net so doll. Denn 2 Stunden sind schnell rum. Gibt es keine stärkeren Akkus in der Größe oder könnte man eine Art Dimmer anbringen damit man evt weiter runterregulieren könnte?
Alternative -> 2 Akkus  

cHuckY


----------



## Quen (21. September 2001)

doch, gibt es mit sicherheit! z.B. litium-ionen... (ist bei den besseren handies verbaut) ... 

aaaah, habe gerade was geiles bei uns im katalog gefunden:

hightec halogen-10000-stunden-kaltlichtspiegel, 50 W, mit brilliant weißer ausleuchtung, ohne störende farbreflexe, 98 % licht nach vorn

geil, oder???

den gleichen gibt es auch mit 5000 stunden und 20 W ... also für den hauptstrahler, und dann zuschaltbar den 50 W .. *rofl* ... wären dann 70 W im "notfall" ... hehe


----------



## gage_ (21. September 2001)

.. die Sache mit dem Licht es in diesen Thread geschafft hat, aber

http://www.mtb-biking.de/licht.htm

hat auch noch was nettes auf Lager 

Ich hab ne SIGMA Mirage, und wenn's ganz finster ist (kein Mischlicht aus Daemmerung/Lampe oder Strassenlaternen/Lampe) macht die ganz gut hell.


Greetz,
  Gregor.


----------



## raGe (22. September 2001)

@Sebastian: Tja, also ich zieh nach Halle a.d. Saale .. ab 14.10. zum Studium... 
Das Ding aus deinem Katalog klingt fett... quanta costa?


----------



## Quen (22. September 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von raGe _
> *@Sebastian: Tja, also ich zieh nach Halle a.d. Saale .. ab 14.10. zum Studium...
> Das Ding aus deinem Katalog klingt fett... quanta costa? *


Im Handel um die 10  ... aber für mich um einiges günstiger  

Das ist für mich auf jeden Fall die erste Wahl für die Powerlampe!


----------

